# french mastiff help please!



## LaurenHall (Apr 8, 2010)

My 16 week puppy who had his 1st jab at 10 weeks has a lump I found it today I have taken a picture does anyone know what it could be im scared it might be cancer im taking him to a vet in a week if it doesnt go but has anyone experienced the same ? 
Please take a look at his picture


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*puppy lump*

I can't see his picture.Do you mean a soft movable lump where the needle for his jab went in?If that was the case I wouldn't worry much and would point it out to the vet when I returned if it lasts that long.If you are to worried to wait then go back and let the vet put your mind at rest.Soft lumps do come up sometimes where they have had injections,one of ours had a whopper that lasted a few days and then disappeared without trace.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree - if it's at the injection site, then it'll be an injection lump and will eventually go down, but if you are that worried you should go back to your vet and ask him.


----------



## LaurenHall (Apr 8, 2010)

sarahc said:


> I can't see his picture.Do you mean a soft movable lump where the needle for his jab went in?If that was the case I wouldn't worry much and would point it out to the vet when I returned if it lasts that long.If you are to worried to wait then go back and let the vet put your mind at rest.Soft lumps do come up sometimes where they have had injections,one of ours had a whopper that lasted a few days and then disappeared without trace.


I plan on going to the vet next saturday if it hasnt gone his picture is in my album I havnt yet worked out how to put it onto a post  its on his neck kinda under his his jaw it moves around if touched but im trying not to touch it to much just incase it is something worse and spreads. thanks for your comments though, he had his last jab when he was 12 weeks so 4 weeks ago I havnt noticed it before


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

TBH looking at the photo it doesnt look like an injection lump - ours hugo had one and it wasnt anywhere near that size, and it seems in the wrong place for injection? Also due to the length of time since the jabs id be getting him to avets asap.
Stunning dog though!! :no1:


----------



## LaurenHall (Apr 8, 2010)

girlsnotgray said:


> TBH looking at the photo it doesnt look like an injection lump - ours hugo had one and it wasnt anywhere near that size, and it seems in the wrong place for injection? Also due to the length of time since the jabs id be getting him to avets asap.
> Stunning dog though!! :no1:


Hmm  Is it possible that he could get a lump because he's teething? I might call the vets and ask in the morning if they know what it could be :/ what would a tumour feel like or what would cancer feel like do you know ?


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

LaurenHall said:


> Hmm  Is it possible that he could get a lump because he's teething? I might call the vets and ask in the morning if they know what it could be :/ what would a tumour feel like or what would cancer feel like do you know ?


 
I doubt its a tumor but if he is teething it definetly could be to do with that, sometimes they can swell up badly. Could be worth taking him to the vets as some bullbreeds need to have teeth removed due to them not coming through correctly.
I have only had a dog with mammary cancer so I cant really advise on what it would feel like but at his age I would highly doubt cancer


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

It could well be a lymph node reacting to his vaccination


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> image
> 
> 
> It could well be a lymph node reacting to his vaccination


but after 4 weeks? If he's teething its more likely to be due to that


----------



## LaurenHall (Apr 8, 2010)

girlsnotgray said:


> but after 4 weeks? If he's teething its more likely to be due to that


Its not connected to his jaw in anyway though :/ its in that area but if i touch it it moves about like a soft heart shape under his skin its really strange, Iv never had a dog that had it before


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

LaurenHall said:


> Its not connected to his jaw in anyway though :/ its in that area but if i touch it it moves about like a soft heart shape under his skin its really strange, Iv never had a dog that had it before


 
Hmm very bizzare. . . is he coughing/snuffly at all or just his normal self?


----------



## LaurenHall (Apr 8, 2010)

girlsnotgray said:


> Hmm very bizzare. . . is he coughing/snuffly at all or just his normal self?


Hes completely normal and he is fine with me touching the lump doesnt shud away or anything just continues wagging his tail as normal thanks for your help


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

LaurenHall said:


> Hes completely normal and he is fine with me touching the lump doesnt shud away or anything just continues wagging his tail as normal thanks for your help


If he's his normal self I wouldnt worry too much (easiEr said than done I know) but take him to the vet if it hasnt gone down by say monday or if it starts bothering him


----------



## LaurenHall (Apr 8, 2010)

girlsnotgray said:


> If he's his normal self I wouldnt worry too much (easiEr said than done I know) but take him to the vet if it hasnt gone down by say monday or if it starts bothering him


Thanks!


----------



## benm767 (Feb 12, 2010)

*hi*

it could be a fat lump


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks like a blocked/infected saliva gland. I'd pop him down to the vets tomorrow.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

if you can hold the lump, and lift it with the skin, its probably just a cyst, but if its attached to mucsle/bone or anything other than the skin its a bit more menicing, either way take him to the vets to be on the safe side


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Judging by where the lump is & the fact that he has recently been vaccinated i'd say it's his gland thats come up as it's working to produce antibodies to the vaccine :2thumb:. Dogs often get a gland up if there is a slight infection somewhere (or in your case a vaccination). If it's got bigger by the end of the week it might be worth getting it checked out even if it's just to give you peace of mind.


----------



## LaurenHall (Apr 8, 2010)

corny girl said:


> Judging by where the lump is & the fact that he has recently been vaccinated i'd say it's his gland thats come up as it's working to produce antibodies to the vaccine :2thumb:. Dogs often get a gland up if there is a slight infection somewhere (or in your case a vaccination). If it's got bigger by the end of the week it might be worth getting it checked out even if it's just to give you peace of mind.


I can pull it away with the skin but it feely like its attached really loosely :S im taking him to the vets saturday I get paid friday just incase.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

hope it goes well,I bet it's nothing.Hard immovable lumps are the real baddies.


----------



## LaurenHall (Apr 8, 2010)

Just so everyone knows Kodie Is happy and well! The lump is no longer there!
Thanks for everyones help!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's excellent news! :2thumb:

And that second photo is awesome! :lol2:


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

glad he is ok now 

he looks stunning!

cheri


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

so cute : victory:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

great news.That second picture is a joy to behold,who couldn't smile.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

that second picture is fantastic! i love it! lol :flrt: hes gorgeous


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hes beautiful, excellent photos too and Im delighted the harness fits him and has gone on to get full use


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

awww he's gorgeous... but if dogs could count.








































he could only count to potato..


----------



## delta (Jun 26, 2009)

he,s well sweet, it was prob jst a swollen gland or hes tried eating a toy lol i found a remote button stuck between one of my dogs teeth before and it caused her face to swell really badly


----------



## LaurenHall (Apr 8, 2010)

*Kodie many months on. Thanks everyone*

With his little girlfriend, akita cross german shepard, Both completely adore eachother, luckily had no problems with her, no worries. But thanks everyone who helped out with my worries about kodie : victory:


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

He's absolutely PERFECT!!! Are they the ones that go by "Dogue De Bordeaux"? (spelling?)


----------



## LaurenHall (Apr 8, 2010)

Victor Creed said:


> He's absolutely PERFECT!!! Are they the ones that go by "Dogue De Bordeaux"? (spelling?)


They are indeed, and thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Wow hes grown some since this thread started:2thumb: Your new puppy is beautiful:flrt:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

LaurenHall said:


> Just so everyone knows Kodie Is happy and well! The lump is no longer there!
> Thanks for everyones help!
> 
> image
> ...


oh my lord i sooooooo want my own hooch,ever since i saw the movie as a kid. kodie is gorgeous and im very jealous:flrt:


----------

